# Mimosa



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2022)

I saw my neighbor taking out a mimosa tree, so I went over and asked him for the trunk. never worked with it before, but I found kinda tricky to turn, very fuzzy like cottonwood, and it also had some dead and punky areas, got em done in the end though, and the wood is pretty cool looking. the tallest is about a foot... lacquer finish... plan on giving the one on the left back to the neighbor.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2022)

Worth the effort, they're beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 22, 2022)

Yeah, look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 22, 2022)

Great forms and really pretty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 22, 2022)

Awesome party you got going there. Hope you have more of this wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 22, 2022)

Best I have seen a mimosa look! I hate the trees. Allergies. So likely, can't turn it either.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2022)

Great job Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2022)

Dynamic beauty and character in those pieces! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Feb 22, 2022)

Those are outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2022)

Very cool! Love the forms(especially the one on the right!).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 22, 2022)

I always love seeing the shapes of your forms, Barry. Do you have a book or are these all coming out of your head? If it’s a book I need a copy. If it’s your head I need a Vulcan Mind Meld.

Live long and prosper…..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 22, 2022)

PS, the wood is really cool too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 22, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> I always love seeing the shapes of your forms, Barry. Do you have a book or are these all coming out of your head? If it’s a book I need a copy. If it’s your head I need a Vulcan Mind Meld.
> 
> Live long and prosper…..


Tom, you just need to do what I do, copy his pictures to a folder where I keep pictures of others' projects for inspiration and ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 22, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Tom, you just need to do what I do, copy his pictures to a folder where I keep pictures of others' projects for inspiration and ideas.


Um, good looking idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 23, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Tom, you just need to do what I do, copy his pictures to a folder where I keep pictures of others' projects for inspiration and ideas.


Actually, I do have a folder like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 23, 2022)

Great job on all three of them Barry! 

Did you turn them to the final thickness green, or twice turn them? Does mimosa move or check much? I've never worked with it, but after seeing these I'm going to keep a lookout for some.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> I always love seeing the shapes of your forms, Barry. Do you have a book or are these all coming out of your head? If it’s a book I need a copy. If it’s your head I need a Vulcan Mind Meld.
> 
> Live long and prosper…..


Thanks Tom! I mostly get ideas for shapes from other peoples work that I like, or just stumble onto a shape that is pleasing to me. The form on the right was meant to be taller and sweep to a narrow throat, but the wood became to compromised so I had to cut a couple of inches off the top, and ended up with a "happy accident" as Bob Ross would say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Great job on all three of them Barry!
> 
> Did you turn them to the final thickness green, or twice turn them? Does mimosa move or check much? I've never worked with it, but after seeing these I'm going to keep a lookout for some.


Thanks Steve, They were twice turned, the wood doesn't move too badly, and dries pretty quick, it is rather soft and coarse grained though...


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Beautiful wood enhanced by elegant forms!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RobS (Feb 27, 2022)

Those really are nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 28, 2022)

Great looking pieces. I have turned mimosa a few times and it is difficult to work with at times, but I do like the end look of the wood. Do you find the smell awful? I have to wear my respirator to keep the smell tolerable.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2022)

Thanks Trey, I didn't notice too bad of smell, but it did make me sneeze a lot, I have heard some people are allergic to it...


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 1, 2022)

I


barry richardson said:


> Thanks Trey, I didn't notice too bad of smell, but it did make me sneeze a lot, I have heard some people are allergic to it...


It definitely has a very pungent smell to me. I wonder if our mimosa here in Mississippi is different from yours in the desert?


----------

